# New Kitten



## Geno (Aug 29, 2008)

Meet Wilbur my 10 week old, newly adopted kitten. This was one of the very few that I could get him to hold still long enough for the poor lighting. 







Thanks for looking


----------



## Rachelsne (Aug 29, 2008)

how cute. i take pictures at a cat shelter, and even the older cats seem to run and hide or get in odd positions so that the pictures are hard to take!

have fun with your new kitty!

oh and if you want c and c I would say the wb is slightly off-but my monitor maybe off, so not sure how accurate i can be


----------



## jeffie7 (Aug 29, 2008)

that's a VERY big 10 week old, are you sure hes 10 or is that what they told you?

This was our cat at 8 weeks.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fq8tuHWGRGk[/ame]


----------



## Geno (Aug 31, 2008)

jeffie7 said:


> that's a VERY big 10 week old, are you sure hes 10 or is that what they told you?


 
He's about 5 inches at the shoulder, I guess there is no real scale in the picture, but 10 weeks is what the shelter told us. 

Thanks for looking!


----------



## jeffie7 (Aug 31, 2008)

Geno said:


> He's about 5 inches at the shoulder, I guess there is no real scale in the picture, but 10 weeks is what the shelter told us.
> 
> Thanks for looking!



I grew up with lots and lots of kittens, I would guess the cat is closer to 4 months.

I notice on craigs list, almost every kitten listing (at least before kitten season) was 8-10-12 weeks yet all the cats were much older. Maybe just a marketing thing?

anywho doesn't really matter. its a cute cat regardless of age.


----------



## 15two3 (Aug 31, 2008)

Aaaaaaaaw


----------

